# Insurance for the GTR?



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

ok since theres quite a few who seem to have taken delivery of their GTR's on here already what type of insurance costs are we talking and who currently seems to be doing the best prices?

cheers


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Moved to the correct section.


----------

